# Why would one want to commission porn art with their fursona?



## yoshideki (Jun 1, 2019)

So I've been thinking why would one want to commission porn art with their fursona, because practically it's making kind of a homeporn with yourself to be seen by a fair amount of peeps, considering that your fursona is an impersonation of you.

Well I have some guesses:
a) One gets an exclusive fap content with the character you're associating yourself with to reflect sensations on.
b) Lewd interactions with others through art.

The only problem I have is a "practically it's a homeporn" thing, which for me has negative connotations to it (and the only thing that solves it is "my fursona is not me" approach).

So my question is how does one feel about making porn with their fursona, does one disassociate themselves with their fursona to make it less personal? Or does one genuinely okay with displaying lewd of their fursona even considering they associate themselves with them on a personal level?

So basically (I'm repeating myself here) I'm curious about how does one feel about porn with practically themselves (depending on their attitude towards their fursona) and what makes one feel comfortable enough to be genuinely okay with it?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jun 1, 2019)

This is something I’m actually curious about too. For those who have more adult art of a character, are you worried people will associate/expect more lewd art of that character?


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 1, 2019)

I have commissioned porn pictures of my fursona, and I'm hoping to get more at some point. I've always liked the erotic side of this fandom, as it's what made me join it in the first place. 

In one of the first furry communities I was part of, most people had their fursonas drawn in various sexual situations. Both in scenes with other fursonas, and in scenes with the artist's characters. I liked the sex scenes, but I didn't want my fursona to take part. I suppose that I wasn't quite ready for it. I had so many reservations, that it was simply easier to stay out of it completely.

Since then I've given it a lot more thought, and I've made some changes to my fursona, to better reflect the things I didn't feel comfortable talking about in the beginning. You could say that I've embraced the sexual side of my fursona, and that I'm now much more confident in showing it off to others.


Nude pictures are easy for me to commission, and I like the reactions they get. There's an aspect of exhibitionism about it 
Sex scenes are a bit trickier to me. I have pictures of my fursona together with characters I invented, but it's not quite the same as if it's with someone else's character. There's a bit more of a thrill to it when my fursona is having sex with someone else's fursona or character. Maybe it's the thought of what the other person thinks of the picture 

I'd like to get more pictures of my fursona having sex with other fursonas, but it's not easy for me to actually commission and take part in such pictures. I think that most of my preferences are quite tame compared to a lot of the things I see on FA. I very much like softcore, for example, and anything that makes me use my imagination. Silhouettes are something I'd love to explore 
I also want to be in some control of the picture. I don't want my fursona to be in a picture that I have no idea of how it's going to turn out. I don't want her to take part in something I don't like.

I also have a YCH picture of my fursona in a sex scene with someone else's fursona. That was a lot of fun to participate in, as I didn't know who the other character in the picture would be.


So far I've had pretty good reactions to the various pictures of my fursona. Nude pictures are more popular than sex scenes, but overall people are respectful in their comments. I love reading what people have to say about them all, as long as it's done in a tasteful way. I've only had to block a single person so far.


----------



## Nanominyo (Jun 3, 2019)

Something I’ve noticed is 

1) some people being plain out stupid and experimental.
I’ll admit I brought nsfw art with two of my ocs (which one is a “sona”) and while I back then properly would have commissioned more if I had the money (I hadn’t - also several laws in America was broken but I was from Denmark so I didn’t know the whole 18+ rule (it’s 15+ here for anyone wondering) I was over 18, but one of the characters was under so) anyway back then all of this nsfw seemed so interesting and cool because that was just how the furry community was. If you didn’t have nsfw art of your ocs you weren’t cool.
I’ve learned with this that this is not needed. Personally the closest nsfw I go is boobs.

Anyway
2) sexual pleasures. 
Now I know this does not hit everyone but I’ve met a fair share of furries in real life and it often falls under that this furries are falling under a few categories:
- weeb
- overweight
- anorexia
- dumb in school
- bad hygiene
- honestly believe they are a vampire in real life (so really weeb weeb)
- guys
- gays
And I’ve noticed the tendency of purchasing nsfw is to satisfy this sexual pleasure that the urge for as they tend to be the people who doesn’t get it in real life.
Obviously I know this does not speak for everyone.
For some people this is freedom. The art of their fur sona can be posted without anyone yelling in their face how nasty and dirty and shit they now are because the internet is the internet. You can hide yourself and your face from the public.
The reason I listed guys is because I’ve noticed lots of guys in the community (far more than girls) and this may have to do with the fact that - sorry for this - guys think with what’s between their legs - 
A fun theory made up in science and biology class where I was is “guys are likely Pan and girls a likely bi. Humans just have strong sexual need but guys have it most”
I can’t speak for this as I’m not a scientist.
Neither can I speak for much else.

What I believe mostly happens is

Dumb actions and the fact we can hide our faces behind a screen. This way people can live their sexual dreams and pleasure and kinks.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 5, 2019)

Well, um, the way I see it, my sona is a guinea pig to try out and get some of my niche "interests" drawn. And, honestly, I don't care if my sona gets associated with NSFW stuff. I'm a sex-positive person, and I kinda like all of the wacky NSFW misadventures that my fursona and his BF get into.
But, how would that make me "dumb"? I didn't even go steady with anyone until 6 months into my time in the fandom, and even still, he lives thousands of miles away from me. This is the only way I get to live out my fantasies right now. I don't know how this would be a vice.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 5, 2019)

I don't have any porn of my fursona, but I'm not quite understanding the stigma about it, even with real life images.  I keep it as a general principle that I try not to consume things that I wouldn't be comfortable being involved in the making of myself.


----------



## Simo (Jun 5, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I don't have any porn of my fursona, but I'm not quite understanding the stigma about it, even with real life images.  I keep it as a general principle that I try not to consume things that I wouldn't be comfortable being involved in the making of myself.



Aw, but you really otter try it, Massan...ya might like it!


----------



## Pheanir (Jun 12, 2019)

Honestly, to me, getting any nsfw/porn art of my fursona is just like any other image I or somebody else make of them. It can also potentially add another facet to my sona's character or just make me happy for the joy of art in general.
Maybe that's because I don't really _"identify"_ myself with my fursona; he is more like a... representative for me in this community.  =)


----------



## Beefchunk (Jun 13, 2019)

I like my sona
I like porn

_E Z
_
Try not to think so hard ok


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 14, 2019)

A: they can; it’s their money
B: it’s usually pretty or high quality comparitively
C: not everyone’s sona is basically them. 

I personally don’t comm. partially because I don’t have the disposable income and partially because I draw myself. I wouldn’t mind a few pieces though just because I like how the theme of more kinky stuff turns out.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 14, 2019)

The weirdest thing I've ever done was to commission an artist to draw my fursona shagging the Scout from Team Fortress 2 up the ass. I have a hard time understanding or justifying that to myself even. I think I was just uncharacteristically horny, lol.


----------



## DorjeStego (Jun 15, 2019)

My fursona is a fantasy-based representation of me. I'm actually quite comfortable posting self-made porn online and I have a fair amount of it out there. But my fursona fulfills a different role in that I can do things I can't really do sexually IRL, I can share getting commissions with friends based on RPs etc. and it's a fictional character I use to represent me, and like me, he has a sexuality.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 6, 2019)

my fursona is an extension of myself so when people draw me in their fanart or write me into their fanfics it's almost like i'm being molested but not even in a physical way.

since they adapt my personality to suit their needs it feels like my spirit itself has been someone's play thing.

i need soul clenser.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm genuinely okay with being a slut. Furry is an extension of my sexuality and I like having sex with my friends. I'm not prude so I don't care. Porn is fun.

J  O I N   U S


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 6, 2019)

Catdog said:


> I'm genuinely okay with being a slut. Furry is an extension of my sexuality and I like having sex with my friends. I'm not prude so I don't care. Porn is fun.
> 
> J  O I N   U S


I agree with this. I just like having sex and my fursona is important to me so I like imagining him in sexual scenes.

If someone takes affront- i couldnt care less.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 6, 2019)

Personally I've never really understood this, but to each their own. I guess to me I see my fursona as myself so I wouldn't want sexual-related things of my fursona. (Plus, I am rather private about my interests in that regard so . . . yeah).
But I mean, I've known someone who said he would have sex with his personal fursona, which was also basically just him, but as a furry character. So uh . . . I don't know. (Though that guy was also a creep so idk)


----------



## Catdog (Jul 6, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I agree with this. I just like having sex and my fursona is important to me so I like imagining him in sexual scenes.
> 
> If someone takes affront- i couldnt care less.


To add to this: furry also gives you the ability to live out fantasies you couldn't otherwise do via art! Whether it's vanilla sex with someone who lives 2,000 miles away or things like vore that have no safe real life equivalent. Being given that ability via art is really cool imo - no other fandom I've been involved in has that same level of ability to live out whatever fantasy you want. That's like half of why I'm a furry to begin with. You could have a sona that lives in space or is a pirate or has weird kinky sex. 

[Marge Simpson holding a potato voice] I just think that's neat!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 6, 2019)

It makes me a bit uncomfortable because its too personal, but on the other hand if I'm getting nsfw art of my fursona with people I care about, well....
Its kind of a fun way to show your affection towards someone.
Also your fursona is not *literally* you so its not like people are seeing your naked body on display. And even then, some people are into exhibitionism, and beyond that, some people like sharing irl lewds of themselves so...

Also yeah like the above people said; it works well as a good way to fantasize and self insert.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 6, 2019)

I don't have a big connection with the sexual side of the fandom, and most lewd art I draw is mainly private. My sona is not me, but does express qualities of myself, some more pronounced than in real life, so it does hold some value to me to maintain that. I'm just not sure how I would handle having sexual art of my character being out there because it can very quickly change the demographic of people who would want to see my content and that's not entirely reflective of how I want my character to be perceived. In all, I don't mind sexual art of my character, but I am apprehensive about where it goes from there so that's why I'm limited in sharing it.

I've seen profiles on FA go from varied art to almost exclusively porn in months time so they don't lose newfound viewership, which is what I want to avoid.


----------

